# Vpx Hemogex



## MR DIBBS (Apr 21, 2004)

Is anyone thinking of trying the new GH product from VPX?
I dont really know that much about it, any info would be appreciated. Would it be a good product to stack with M1T /
4AD etc?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 21, 2004)

GP would be the one to answer this.  IMO, if a GH product worked, you would need to ake it for a VERY LONG TIME.  I have a friend on HGH that has been on it for 4-5 months and his doc told him not to expect anything before 6 months.


----------



## bigswole30 (Apr 21, 2004)

Hemogex is not available to the public yet. However, this product will be unique to the market. It is backed by over $75,000 in wholesale bloodwork. All of the results have been positive and the age range of testers was 18-50.


----------



## gopro (Apr 22, 2004)

Of all the GH "releasing" products that have come to market, this is the first one that actually WILL work. The blood test results have been consistent and pretty astounding. This will be an excellent stand alone product for fat loss and awesome for muscle building too when stacked with PHs. However, this will be a very expensive product as ALOT of $ was put into its R & D. I'm sure the cost will probably limit the amount of people that will use it, but alot of the market is being aimed toward doctors/clinics.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 22, 2004)

So I imagine that the purported action is it causes the body to release it's own GH?  This would be a long term solution then, no?


----------



## gopro (Apr 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Dale Mabry *_
> So I imagine that the purported action is it causes the body to release it's own GH?  This would be a long term solution then, no?



Well, define long term. It will not take 6 months to see results. I don't think it would take much longer than any typical PH would to see results.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 22, 2004)

what's in it Eric?

GABA?


----------



## plouffe (Apr 22, 2004)

I doubt that it's purely GABA, although it may be an ingredient. I'm sure it's like all those other GH products, a large array of ingredients that are all " sorta " proven to enhance GH levels.


----------



## gopro (Apr 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> what's in it Eric?
> 
> GABA?



No, no its not GABA, and its not arginine and glutamine. It contains the same active as Intragrowth had, but while this was a highly effective ingredient for signaling the anterior pituitary to release GH, it was only TRULY potent when injected. HEMOGEX has been made extremely orally available through a special technology that VPX has been working on apparently since long before I got here.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 22, 2004)

Ahhhh, I see.  So it is the same acive, just a better delivery.  What was the active in Intragrowth?


----------



## gopro (Apr 22, 2004)

D-Ala-D-Beta-Nal-Ala-Trp-D-Phe-Lys-NH2


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Apr 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> D-Ala-D-Beta-Nal-Ala-Trp-D-Phe-Lys-NH2


Sounds like an old song by The Police.


----------



## Ginobili (Apr 23, 2004)

The product sounds very interesting and hopefully the price isn't too high.


----------



## gopro (May 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Ginobili *_
> The product sounds very interesting and hopefully the price isn't too high.



Oh, its interesting and effective for sure, but I can promise IT WILL BE PRICED HIGH relative to other supplements.


----------

